# New BioShock Infinite Trailer Premieres at VGA 2011



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*New BioShock Infinite Trailer Premieres at VGA 2011*










On December 10th, Spike TV will host the annual Video Games Awards show. Last year, we saw the reveal of _Uncharted 3: Drake’s Deception_ and also _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_, both of which are game of the year contenders for PSLS. This year will be no different, with a new Epic game, BioWare game, PS3 exclusive and a brand new never-before seen trailer for Irrational Games’ _BioShock Infinite_.

This news came from the producer of the award show, Geoff Keighley, who tweeted:_New trailer for BioShock Infinite to premiere at 2011 VGAs this Saturday night on Spike! Here’s a sneak peek:_​









The VGAs have drawn a lot of criticism in the past, but the promise of so many big reveals helps make up for the celeb-focused cheesiness the show is generally known for.

Source: PSLS


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Man cant wait for this Bioshock!!!!!


----------

